# Beware.....



## Kirk (Dec 25, 2002)

of the pontif mind-meld! 




.


----------



## Nyoongar (Dec 29, 2002)

Looks like an attempted eye gouge.


----------



## Mon Mon (Dec 29, 2002)

I wonder what hes telling the little boy


----------



## Seig (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *I wonder what hes telling the little boy *


Lengthen your line.


----------



## Yari (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mon Mon _
> *I wonder what hes telling the little boy *



Please stand still, or I can't hold my balance....


/Yari


----------



## Jill666 (Jan 3, 2003)

Good one, Seig! Nailed a dead legend and a living pontiff in one shot!


----------

